# what are you paying for gas?



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone else loving gas prices right now?  yesterday i saw it drop to $1.69 a gallon!! i don't remember the last time it was that low! i've heard that my area has some of the lowest prices in the country and made me wonder... how much are you guys paying and where are you from?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

It's about $1.85 here at most places. I did see it as low as $1.79 in one place. We were in Chicago over the weekend and those poor people are still paying over $2.25. Even so, it's nice to see gas back where it was before the huge rise in prices.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

95.9 I think I am paying from Tesco petrol. To be honest I don't really look at the prices (I know a bad habit), I just fill the tank when I see a red light on my speedometer board. 

Though low prices are always welcome 

Regards


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

$1.97 here.....


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

$1.79 here... im hoping it stays that way through the holidays, we are thinking about driving to Texas.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

in a normal currency: 2.56 $ per liter
in the current currency: 1.13 $ per liter

So I'm either at the top or the bottom, depends on how you look at it


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

2.09 here.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I filled up for $1.84 in Arkansas this weekend, then I saw in Missouri it was $1.75. ( I live on the border of those 2 states. )


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Over here it's 95.9p/L for petrol, 108.9p/L for diesel. But students here aren't allowed to own cars.

(Here = my uni, not the UK)


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahaha! who told you they aren't allowed to own a car? or did you mean in critical way ....students usually don't have money to eat let alone having cars unless you are an international student specially from Middle East (we eat,drink,walk,talk OIL) ) hahaha...

Regards


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

In town its between 2.09 and 2.22 Oregon


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It's dropped soo much lately, I'm so happy! Right now it's about $1.98 (delaware)


----------



## steph81285 (Oct 25, 2007)

$1.89 a gallon here.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

1.98 here...small town east texas


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Hahaha! who told you they aren't allowed to own a car? or did you mean in critical way ....students usually don't have money to eat let alone having cars unless you are an international student specially from Middle East (we eat,drink,walk,talk OIL) ) hahaha...
> 
> Regards


University won't issue you with a parking permit for on campus if you're an undergraduate living within the BA1 and BA2 postcodes - which extend for a long way outside Bath. Council won't issue you a parking permit for outside your house if you live within a parking-permit zone if you're a student. People own cars, sure, but very few actually use them to get to and from uni. Ever been to Bath? The traffic is truly horrific. I have - no exaggeration - gone two miles in an hour and a half, and another four miles in the next half-hour.

We students basically have to rely entirely on buses. And our campus is situated out of town atop a very long, very steep, rather infamous hill.

I do have to admit that a lot of our south-east Asian students (of whom there are many) are absolutely loaded xD We're all jealous. They eat out loads and go on many trips. I should point out that eating out in the UK is way more expensive than it is in the US and is, for most people, very much a 'special occasion' thing.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

They move around a bit with up a couple cents and down a couple of cents but as of midnight tonight it is at $0.81.9 per liter.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

this afternoon it was $2.079 a gal. here.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I had a car as a student... I just worked 40hrs a week on top of full-time school to afford it. Anyway, gas in Olds (between Calgary and Edmonton) is 0.84/L... which is 1/4 a gallon I think? I walk 3km to work instead of drive so I can save gas.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I filled up last night at 1.87/gal. I couldn't have felt better about it...


..........The brain washing is complete.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Moxie said:


> ..........The brain washing is complete.



Brain washing?? 

Like making you think 1.87 is cheap?? 

That's how I feel about our gas anyway..2.09 is cheap..I remember when that was outrageous. I wish it were back to somewhere around $1. HAH. keep dreamin'....:roll:

I'll settle for $1.75 though..I could prolly deal with that.


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm paying $0.88/Litre right now. So times that by 3.78 and account for the exchange and you'll get $US/gallon.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

1.86 per gallon - it only cost me $15 to fill up my car :shock: !!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

$2.29 per gallon in Connecticut. last time i bought fuel it was $2.59 and I was thrilled with that. It was a long drop from $4+.

I have not been watching the news so .... why the drop? What changed?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Last time I looked it was $1.97


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

dropped another cent today! we're now at $1.68. Pretty much just giving it away at this point! (amen to brain washing!)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what part of the country are you in upnover?


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

You are all so lucky here in Western NY its still $2.65. I payed $2.58 at a gas station yesterday but saw $2.54 on the way home. But it was Monday and most places have sales. I put $20 in last night and was just below full.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought I'd add a translation into US terms for my local prices. The pound is very weak right now, making our prices seem lower than usual compared to yours, but I think many of you will still be quite surprised.

Petrol - 95.9p/L = 363.0p/US gallon = $5.45/US gallon. Recently it was twice that when the pound was stronger and the dollar weaker.

Diesel - 108.9p/L = 412.2p/US gallon = $6.17/US gallon.

Petrol prices are pretty low right now but diesel hasn't come down as much as it ought to.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

wow Claire, you surprise me every time. I never knew the rate of petrol compare to USA. Though I am happy that the rate has come down because my car does not eat petrol, it drinks it!

I've been to Bath manier times and I know what you meant by tight roads, high hills, old buildings and loads of traffic. Specially when you come from A46 into Bath, near Morrisons, it's just a nightmare. Anytime of the day.

The University is on the hilltop, strangely twisted roads. Thank God buss stop is within the areas of University for students otherwise walking down the hill, up the hill would be very hard. Additionally the halls are quite tight as well even the en-suite ones. The library is situated on the top floor, though I don't like their computer setup. Seems really ancient unless they changed them now. The accommodation office is over the small tiny bridge and some people even have offices next to class rooms.

Oh have you seen Debenhams now going to open next to the train station? I think it's opening in 2009, it's about time that Debenhams finds its ways to Bath.

I like the tiny checkpoints made during Roman times near the fire brigade, it reminds me of the Roman history. The place is full of Roman buildings and I think next time when I go there I'll def take some photos .

Regards


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

That bit of the A46 is actually much easier than driving through town itself 

The library actually covers all floors. I like our library - level 2 (which is the level of the main walkway and so on) is mainly full of sofas and cushions and plugs for your laptops. We always hang around in the library 

The computer set-up is pretty good but I mainly use my laptop now. However, there are stations in most of the buildings outside lecture theatres, so we can check our email before lectures 

What's wrong with offices next to lecture theatres? I'm not really sure what you're getting at xD The uni doesn't seem cramped to me. Compact, yes. Crammed in, nah.

I can't wait for the Debenhams. I miss the big Topshop (we only have a little one), La Senza and Debenhams that we have in Cardiff. The downside is all the building work causes chaos.

We have a pretty good bus system compared to Cardiff - in Cardiff you pretty much have to go into the centre of town to get out to anywhere else - but sometimes it's a drag. Students learn which buses are handiest and how to shave off travelling time so you can lie in later in the mornings xD

My bus pass cost £88.50 for ten weeks. At £3.10 for a return from my home, and using a lot more than just that one bus route, it's paid for itself twice already.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Ah I never liked libraries anyway. The only time I use to go there is to meet up with some nerdy people who could help me with the course work or getting updates what is happening in class.

Though I am not sure if the laptops were allowed before, I think it is something new because usually universities get allot of security problems specially people who uses the uni connection to hack into Uni servers. I guess they have tighten up the security now.

Let's not say "Cramped" can I say a little "tight" haha ....

Well Cardiff is big city compared to Bath. Secondly have you been to Bristol? The new Cabot Circus is superb. There is Next, House of Fraser and allot more other shopping centers there. 

I like Bristol as it has so many places to go for lunch. From Nandos to Wagamama . As I mentioned before, I love to go to restaurant with my friends. We use to spend almost everyday (every day lunch and dinner to be precise! ) in restaurants. It was like if you were in any resturant you'll def find me there eating and laughing and talking to my friends.

I have never taken busses, I just think they are way too "tight" and their times are never been fixed. Sometimes they turn up early sometimes late. Car is the best option .

Regards


----------



## Johnswife (Sep 20, 2008)

DashAwayAll said:


> $2.29 per gallon in Connecticut. last time i bought fuel it was $2.59 and I was thrilled with that. It was a long drop from $4+.
> 
> I have not been watching the news so .... why the drop? What changed?


When the prices hit a record high the US got ticked and stopped driving so much. That drove down demand which drove down prices of the oil per barrel. At least that's their story. And the best part? The oil companies are crying that if the price of a barrel doesn't come up they can't afford to stay in business. 

Um........ wasn't the price of a barrel of oil the same a couple years ago as it is today? So, why do they think they'll go out of business now if their business was doing so **** well a couple years ago at his price? I mean the cost of living hasn't gone up _that_ much. Please!! 

Anyway, I was at $1.72 this morning. I'm loving it!! At 1000 miles a week commuting for work, $1.72 looks way better on a neon sign than $4.09.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> what part of the country are you in upnover?



Oklahoma


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I calculated it at $6.72 per gallon today. But it is going down bit by bit but we are always way more expensive here in Europe.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Johnswife said:


> When the prices hit a record high the US got ticked and stopped driving so much. That drove down demand which drove down prices of the oil per barrel. At least that's their story. And the best part? The oil companies are crying that if the price of a barrel doesn't come up they can't afford to stay in business.
> 
> Um........ wasn't the price of a barrel of oil the same a couple years ago as it is today? So, why do they think they'll go out of business now if their business was doing so **** well a couple years ago at his price? I mean the cost of living hasn't gone up _that_ much. Please!!
> 
> Anyway, I was at $1.72 this morning. I'm loving it!! At 1000 miles a week commuting for work, $1.72 looks way better on a neon sign than $4.09.



Yup agreed...and they kept reporting record high profits...
They did just fine for how many ever years before the gas prices skyrocketed...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree and I am not sure why they still crying when they making record profits. Like Shell made $27.6bn earnings from this year.

Source: Shell's record profits branded 'obscene' | Business | guardian.co.uk

_Shell was today accused of making "obscene" profits at a time when pensioners, motorists and industry are struggling with higher energy prices when it unveiled annual earnings of $27.6bn (£13.9bn).

_I'd say _It's a jungle out there!_...(song from Monk series) Regards


----------

